

Cipherscan: simple SSL discovery - jvehent
https://github.com/jvehent/cipherscan

======
schrodingersCat
Is there an advantage to this over sslscan
([http://sourceforge.net/projects/sslscan/](http://sourceforge.net/projects/sslscan/))?

